# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scam report for Appletreestore

## siah0wn5a11

Accused Information

Dispute Date: Jun 7, 2017
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...treestore.html
Instant Messenger username of Accused: applegoldboss
Payment Method Information: trade wow gold for rs07 gold


Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? I offered to trade my WoW gold for his rs gold.
Dispute Thread Link:http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...l-wmz-btc.html
Other Sites Scam Link:
Value of Trade Involved: $1.71USD
No middleman
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute:

Proof

All Required Proof stated must be provided or your claim would be deemed as invalid.
Instant Messenger Profile Screenshot: How to Determine the Real Skype Name

Entire Conversation Screenshots: Please use Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet or any other hosting website to upload and post the images
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
http://imgur.com/a/Y3o24
Paypal Detailed Payment Screenshot:
*Conversation Screenshots should contain the payment information involved if any*

Additional Information related to the Trade Dispute
Here is the screenshot when i traded his character.
http://imgur.com/a/OJEq2
After he traded he ran to mailbox and logged off. Then started saying he never received any gold. First he say he never traded me, then he say he traded me but never excepted. AFter I asked him why he was not online if I was supposed to trade him. He then logged back on and traded me again, you can see from the screenshot he took that he had moved from inside the back to outside the bank near the mailbox.
http://imgur.com/a/ZjTmn
Include any other information that may be helpful to the Trade Dispute.
It is only 38k, which I am glad I only tested his trust with 38k instead of the entire 357k amount but I want to warn the community before anyone else is scammed.

----------


## siah0wn5a11

Also, I believe this other skype account is associated with him Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
He was trying to trade me for my gold earlier and when giving me the character name he gave me the same name appletree gave me. 
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## D3Boost

Appletreestore has been notified.

----------


## appletreestore

> Appletreestore has been notified.



I talked with my partner, he told me that he didnt click the trade button, so we haven't received siah0wn5a11's gold. 

Below is the normal trading screenshots（not this trade screenshots）, only three screenshots can prove the trade is fully completed. siah0wn5a11 only gave one screenshot.

1. Flickr

2. Flickr

3. Flickr

We dont have this trade's screeshots, but we really havent received his gold, im serious! Since it is no more than 2$,

----------


## DvASystems

> I talked with my partner, he told me that he didnt click the trade button, so we haven't received siah0wn5a11's gold. 
> 
> Below is our trade screenshots
> 
> 1. Flickr
> 
> 2. Flickr
> 
> 3. Flickr


Am I missing something? Those are two different characters? He traded 36,000 Gold not 250,000 Gold.

His:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Yours:
Flickr

----------


## D3Boost

> 3. Flickr


Doesn't this show the trade was successful?

And as DvASystems mentioned, why does the screenshot show 250,000 Gold if the trade was about his 38,000?

Also, the character names and factions do not match the buyer's.

----------


## appletreestore

> Am I missing something? Those are two different characters? He traded 36,000 Gold not 250,000 Gold.
> 
> His:
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> Yours:
> Flickr



Hello, i made a mistake, it is not this trade's screenshots, since this trade is not finished, i havent received the gold, i posted them to show if a trade is done, it needs three screeshots like this to prove.

----------


## appletreestore

> Doesn't this show the trade was successful?
> 
> And as DvASystems mentioned, why does the screenshot show 250,000 Gold if the trade was about his 38,000?
> 
> Also, the character names and factions do not match the buyer's.



Sorry, i typed wrong before, plz see my updated information.

----------


## D3Boost

> Hello, i made a mistake, it is not this trade's screenshots, since this trade is not finished, i havent received the gold, i posted them to show if a trade is done, it needs three screeshots like this to prove.


Okay, so you acknowledge chatting with siah0wn5a11 on Skype to make a deal?

From what I can understand, he did meet up in game with a character of yours to trade the gold but did not press the trade button, is that correct?

----------


## appletreestore

> Okay, so you acknowledge chatting with siah0wn5a11 on Skype to make a deal?
> 
> From what I can understand, he did meet up in game with a character of yours to trade the gold but did not press the trade button, is that correct?



We talked on skype before trade, during the trade, he clicked the trade button, but i wont accept the trade. He only put the gold on there, if i accept the trade, then the trade window will both become green.

----------


## D3Boost

> We talked on skype before trade, during the trade, he clicked the trade button, but i wont accept the trade. He only put the gold on there, if i accept the trade, then the trade window will both become green.


Yes I understand. At this point we'll just wait to see if he has any other proof showing the trade did happen. If not, we'll dismiss his scam report because it's impossible prove without a doubt that the trade did in fact happen.

@siah0wn5a11 - the screenshot you provided only shows the gold being shown in the trade window, not actually traded, which is not enough. If anything, the Skype chat logs show that you might've wanted to scam Appletreestore.

Dismissing this case in 24 hours if no proof is provided by siah0wn5a11.

----------


## siah0wn5a11

I don't know how I could scam someone when I am giving them gold first. Here is the proof the trade was completed.
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Also logically if you opened trade with me, why would you not accept the gold? Also he says his partner did not accept the trade with me "I talked with my partner, he told me that he didnt click the trade button, so we haven't received siah0wn5a11's gold. " but later he states that he is the one that was trading with me but did not accept the trade "We talked on skype before trade, during the trade, he clicked the trade button, but i wont accept the trade. He only put the gold on there, if i accept the trade, then the trade window will both become green. " 
Now after someone has put in the agreed upon amount of gold to be traded why would you not accept it? That makes no sense.

I was scammed out of 35k, that is not a lot. I took the time out of my day to create this post only because I want the community to be aware of what happened to me in case in the future someone wants to make a larger deal with Appletreestore. I have no motive for creating a random dispute over 35k. I certainly am glad I did not trade him my entire accounts worth of 300k first. Then I would truly be disappointed.

----------


## D3Boost

Thank you, we will wait for appletreestore's reply.

----------


## appletreestore

> Thank you, we will wait for appletreestore's reply.


During the trade yesterday,there was an imposter near by,so we didnt accept the trade. If the trade did happen, then siah0wn5a11 traded with the imposter. 

The imposter's character name is similar with us,they can hit it off easily,it is nothing but a letter or a special character,

*If it is a correct plug-in trade,it will show the full game character name. 
*
This picture shows it is a plug-in trade screenshot, it shows the full name.

Flickr

This picture is obviously without plug-in trade,he traded with the imposter.

Flickr

The plug-in is used to avoid the imposter copy the transaction ID.

----------


## DvASystems

> During the trade yesterday,there was an imposter near by,so we didnt accept the trade. If the trade did happen, then siah0wn5a11 traded with the imposter. 
> 
> The imposter's character name is similar with us,they can hit it off easily,it is nothing but a letter or a special character,
> 
> *If it is a correct plug-in trade,it will show the full game character name. 
> *
> This picture shows it is a plug-in trade screenshot, it shows the full name.
> 
> Flickr
> ...


Why haven't you posted the proof that you did not conduct the trade yet? We are still waiting for those screenshots.
You only provided 3 other unrelated ones.

And as for:
*During the trade yesterday,there was an imposter near by,so we didnt accept the trade*

You never mentioned this nor warned the trader. Why?

----------


## siah0wn5a11

> Why haven't you posted the proof that you did not conduct the trade yet? We are still waiting for those screenshots.
> You only provided 3 other unrelated ones.
> 
> And as for:
> *During the trade yesterday,there was an imposter near by,so we didnt accept the trade*
> 
> You never mentioned this nor warned the trader. Why?


I do not understand what plug-in Appletreestore is referring to. I do know what special characters are and am 100% positive of who I traded with. I added the character to my friends list as instructed by Appletreestore in skype(reference the skype screenshots). I directly copy and pasted the character name into my friends list add menu. I then add the character to group, As you can see I have the crown symbol on my character portrait. I then directly opened trade using my friends lists. Also, the screenshots you linked are in 2 different game resolutions. One screenshot was taken from your PC and one from mine. I loaded the game using a laptop on a smaller resolution. That is the reason your name did not fit entirely in the trade frame in the screenshot I provided. If you are able to read the Character frames found in the lower right corner section of the following screen shot Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
you can see the entire name listed.

----------


## DvASystems

Evidence submitted by siah:

Evidence A - Party group
Here we can see the full name, no special characters whatsoever. Siah clearly traded with the right guy.


Evidence B - Trade window
Name is almost hidden however the Party group UI confirms the full name. See Evidence A.


Evidence C - Trade completed
Appletree claimed no trade was completed but Evidence C proves otherwise.


As Appletreestore has yet to provide evidence that collaborates with his story and recently only reuploaded the accuser's pictures I am motioning for a full refund of the gold unless appletreestore can provide HIS evidence which he promised.´

If he cannot submit evidence proving his innocence, he will have to refund you the 36,000 Gold + 2,000 apology fee.
If he cannot refund, he will have to refund the gold's value at the time via other means such as Paypal, or RS07 gold.

Dispute will be closed in 24 hours if he leaves no counter-statement.

----------


## siah0wn5a11

> Evidence submitted by siah:
> 
> Evidence A - Party group
> Here we can see the full name, no special characters whatsoever. Siah clearly traded with the right guy.
> 
> 
> Evidence B - Trade window
> Name is almost hidden however the Party group UI confirms the full name. See Evidence A.
> 
> ...


Please inform Appletreestore to conduct all communication with me through this thread, I would like all conversations to be recorded. Please do not contact me via skype any longer.

Also, I no longer have access to WoW. The reason why I was trying to conduct the trade in the first place was because I was removing WoW and will never renew a membership. Therefore I have no access to the game. The only reimbursement I may receive from Appletreestore is RS07 gold or Paypal. Also, the amount traded was 38k gold, not 36k. Last note, the agreed upon trade was my WoW gold for his RS07 gold. I do not want to exchange real money with this person I do not know. This is why I searched for a person that could directly trade game currencies between different games.
Thanks for all of the assistance.

Here is a image I found on google of another instance where the name was shortened during trade window.
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## appletreestore

> Why haven't you posted the proof that you did not conduct the trade yet? We are still waiting for those screenshots.
> You only provided 3 other unrelated ones.
> 
> And as for:
> *During the trade yesterday,there was an imposter near by,so we didnt accept the trade*
> 
> You never mentioned this nor warned the trader. Why?




It is obviously, my character name is *Brugageodor*, the guy who siah0wn5a11 traded with is *Brugageo...*

----------


## appletreestore

> Evidence submitted by siah:
> 
> Evidence A - Party group
> Here we can see the full name, no special characters whatsoever. Siah clearly traded with the right guy.
> 
> 
> Evidence B - Trade window
> Name is almost hidden however the Party group UI confirms the full name. See Evidence A.
> 
> ...




We didnt remind him about the imposter, it is our fault. We can pay him 38k wow gold or the same value 07 gold. But he wanted me to pay him 20m, sorry, i cannt. 

U can see the one who he traded with is not me, it is Brugageo... my character name is Brugageodor

Below is the conversation screeshots

1. Flickr

2.Flickr

----------


## DvASystems

Insufficient proof provided.

"*the guy who siah0wn5a11 traded with is Brugageo..*."
Also I am not sure if you are trolling but you cannot have "..." as a name. That's just the UI shorting the name.

You can clearly see the full name below:
Brugageodor


Refund 38,000 Gold + 2,000 Gold as you clearly do not play WoW or have any clue whatsoever is happening in the game screenshots.

Also I will not tolerate you handling response to this inquiry as you are a third-party and were not the gold trader at the time. *We cannot rely on second-hand skype screenshots of your employee responding without any proof*, as you still are unable to provide in-game screenshots that you didn't conduct the trade fully.

You have two options:

Refund the order + apology bonus as stated above.
or
Tell your employee to actually defend himself here.

As for 20 million RS gold, usually you can settle it outside the dispute but we will not impose it here. Just the equivalent value.
If Siah wants 20 million gold or bust (granted that it's over the 38k gold value), then we will automatically close this and he gets nothing.

Cash out values:
STORMRAGE-EU-ALLIANCE = 4.42 USD/40,000 GOLD
RS07 = 4.42/3.5 MILLION GOLD

----------


## siah0wn5a11

Sir, I only told him I wanted 20k because he continued to spam me on skype after I repeatedly asked him to communicate through this thread. I then told him if he didn't feel 20m was fair then I would leave judgement to Owned core staff as I trust there decision.

I am satisfied with the RS07 gold gold option but as I stated I do not have ny access to WoW any longer. I literally vendored and sold everything to do with that game. I will be more than happy to accept a cash out value in the ammount of RS 07 gold that you feel is appropriate. Keep in mind that I traded 38k to Appletreestore, not the above mentioned 36k.

I hope you understand how much of my time this guy has wasted of mines. He did indeed scam me. I hope that he receives some retribution on this forum. I am sure you al at Owned core do not tolerate this sort of behavior.

Thanks

----------


## D3Boost

> I will be more than happy to accept a cash out value in the ammount of RS 07 gold that you feel is appropriate.


In that case, Appletreestore is required to issue a refund of *$4.40 USD* or trade you *3.5 million RS07 gold.

*Please let us know once this is settled and we'll close the report.

----------


## appletreestore

> Sir, I only told him I wanted 20k because he continued to spam me on skype after I repeatedly asked him to communicate through this thread. I then told him if he didn't feel 20m was fair then I would leave judgement to Owned core staff as I trust there decision.
> 
> I am satisfied with the RS07 gold gold option but as I stated I do not have ny access to WoW any longer. I literally vendored and sold everything to do with that game. I will be more than happy to accept a cash out value in the ammount of RS 07 gold that you feel is appropriate. Keep in mind that I traded 38k to Appletreestore, not the above mentioned 36k.
> 
> I hope you understand how much of my time this guy has wasted of mines. He did indeed scam me. I hope that he receives some retribution on this forum. I am sure you al at Owned core do not tolerate this sort of behavior.
> 
> Thanks



Plz add our skype, we will refund u 3m rs 07 gold.

Because of our worker's carelessness resulted in ur loss, really sorry, they didnt tell u about the imposter, i will warn him.

Now u should accept our friend request, we will refund u the gold. thanks.

Flickr

----------


## siah0wn5a11

Appletreestore is refusing to trade me the 3.5M that was settled upon by D3boost. I have wasted 3 days dealing with this guy. Please just take the necessary action as this dispute has not been handled successfully. Instead of being respectful and just apologizing and settling the matter, he is still insulting me in Skype. Please handle this guy as I refuse to continue to be treated with disrespect.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## DvASystems

appletreestore has 24 hours to pay 3.5 million rs07 gold (equivalent to 40k gold) or he will face punishment.

----------


## siah0wn5a11

I have received payment of 3.5M from Appletreestore therefore I am closing this dispute. I would like others to know that he did indeed attempt to scam me. What must I do in order for others to be warned?

----------


## DvASystems

> I have received payment of 3.5M from Appletreestore therefore I am closing this dispute. I would like others to know that he did indeed attempt to scam me. What must I do in order for others to be warned?


Go to the review section.

----------

